# Michaels



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

My local Michaels is putting stuff on the shelf... already purchased some.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

I'm in shock they are this early... I hope it doesn't mean come August everything will be gone and it won't feel like Halloween in the stores come September/October. :-O


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

yup same here on the east coast


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I thought I saw someone behind me with a Halloween looking flyer last night. I stopped in only to pick up some sculpting supplies, dragging my six year old with me, so it was in and out and must have missed it. But thought my eyes were playing tricks on me with that flyer - guess not.

-TM


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I'll have to look


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Im having my mother check Iowa for me and Im checking here too. Ill let you guys know when i know


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Michael's is usually the first to put stuff out, typically in July. June is damned early. _Damned early._


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Well, technically end of June... Maybe they're wanting to cash in a little early on July 4th.

-TM


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Gee Whiz. June is early.

Target won't put things out until the School stuff is off the shelves.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

I talked to 3 Micheals today and was told they are technically not supposed to put anything on the shelves until July 4th, but my michaels said they are starting to put it out on Thursday WOOO HOOOOOO. I can still use my 50% off coupons


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Nothing in mine yet,but the shelved are empty and waiting....
If gas wasnt so expensive and I had the time, I would venture to tonguesandwich's side of town.
Oh well....


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

My Michael's has all the shelves cleared as well! I was wondering if that's what it was for. To clear the room, though, they've clearanced some very cool urns/vases that would be excellent additions to spice up a big tombstone!!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Oh! I still have a 50% off coupon too.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

I love it. I have my calendar perpetually marked for 4th of July because I know that Michael's always puts the Halloween stuff out then.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Stopped in at Michael's Sunday. Two aisle's are emptied out for halloween. 
They only had fall florals, tiki torches and some ravens out so far.

We did have our 50% coupon with us and found an electric stryofoam cutter with a 5 inch blade, so we used our coupon on that.


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

Now I will have to go look for myself! I had been hoping and hoping since I want to finish my Obelisk and needed some items they carried last year. I can only hope...


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Not much into Lemax but with these 50% off coupons, my wife and I can go 2 times a day and have all the big pieces by July 4th... so I guess I will have this years set. Get my old plastic army men and some fire crackers and play war in the graveyard, on Halloween.


----------



## Evil Eyes (Aug 23, 2007)

Was in our Michael's last week and they had the fall florals set up. I had my daughter run over while I returned something to make sure the Halloween items weren't set up yet. She rolled her eyes but dutifully went over and checked. Nothing yet. Where is everyone getting the 50% off coupons? I watch the papers all the time and we don't have any current Michae'ls coupons in Georgia.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Evil Eyes said:


> Where is everyone getting the 50% off coupons? I watch the papers all the time and we don't have any current Michae'ls coupons in Georgia.


Register at www.michaels.com. You'll get the coupons emailed to you.


----------



## Ravenseye (Jul 11, 2007)

I've checked a few times at our local...haunt...of a store...Unfortunately, nothing yet is gracing the shelves.

they've got the seasonal area cleared out, just haven't put up the stuff yet!

-Mike


----------



## Ravenseye (Jul 11, 2007)

*Check that*

I was going past that Michaels this afternoon and stopped in to see how they're doing. A few items are on the shelf now, most of the Lemax items are out, none are up and running yet as display models though.

Some of the general hallows eve decorations are up as well.

Hallow's Eve is a go! I repeat, Hallow's Eve is a go!

-Mike


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

We went to Michael's this last weekend, and I got myself a lovely little 4th of July present. With my 50% off coupon from my email, he was only $8.00. Isn't he fantastic??


----------



## octoberist (Apr 3, 2007)

smileyface4u23 said:


> We went to Michael's this last weekend, and I got myself a lovely little 4th of July present. With my 50% off coupon from my email, he was only $8.00. Isn't he fantastic??


I bought the same guy! Same price. Yay!


----------



## Robotparts (Jul 5, 2008)

smileyface4u23 said:


> We went to Michael's this last weekend, and I got myself a lovely little 4th of July present. With my 50% off coupon from my email, he was only $8.00. Isn't he fantastic??


Weeee. I had seen a bust on someone's fireplace mantle and was hoping to find a good deal on a similar piece. See the link photo I found for inspiration on decorating my fireplace:

fireplace ready for Halloween on Flickr - Photo [email protected]@[email protected]@http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2407/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@e67484febd

Just got 2 Michael's 40% off coupons for this Sunday and next weekend. Hope they put out more TREATS by then!!!!

Thanx,
~ Robotparts


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

The Micheal's near my house has Lemax and some small items. All the Lemax items were running. I was shocked it see stuff this early. Then I went to a Dollar Tree and they had some small Halloween items out. I guess Halloween starts in July. My wife like to say that in our house. Halloween happens all year long.


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

I was at Springfield Missouri last week and here are some pics i took inside our Michaels.

MICHAELS Halloween pics 2008 pictures by Wormyt - Photobucket


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

I was able to obtain every Lemax piece (except the small people) at 40% or 50% off. All of the big buildings I had by July 5th at 50%. The following week I used the 40% off coupons to get the stuff for $8 - $15 bucks.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm planning on picking up some of those witch potion bottles this weekend. I didn't see the skeleton bust out at ours in Manchester, CT when I went last week.

-TM


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

North of the boarder, there is just the Lemax pieces and some other kitchey decorations out - all in just one aisle. Nothing major yet.


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Wormyt,

Thanks for the pics. I guess I am off to Michael's.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

My Michaels aren't putting out the halloween stuff until next week, it good to have a friend that works there though she already has some of the stuff i wanted on hold for me for when i get the 50% off coupons


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Here's a coupon that's good for 20% off your entire purchase:

http://www.michaels.com/coupons/071408/coupon.html

I checked with my friend who works there, and she said it is valid.


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

Yesterday, Papa Boo bought me one of each of the witch bottles for my birthday.

Now I have to finish my withes porch and the flying transparent witch. Hope it's done by the end of this weekend.


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Thanks for the coupon, I am glad to see Michaels is doing online coupons now.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

widowsbluff said:


> Thanks for the coupon, I am glad to see Michaels is doing online coupons now.


They keep trying them out, then stopping them. You just have to google "Michael's coupon" each week to see if one comes out, because they never have a direct link from their site.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

oooo coupons! Nice.


----------



## Robotparts (Jul 5, 2008)

I was thinking of modifying one or more of the hanging signs they sell. I like one that comes with 3 hanging metal bats. I could scan it, trace the shape, do my own design, print it on some glossy photo paper and spray mount it to the sign. 

The design could be the name of the party. In this case "Max's 2nd Halloween House Party 2008" and I would hang in on the front door. 

I was also thinking I could paint it with chalkboard paint so I could just write welcome or something.

Anyway, just thinking outloud

~ Robotparts


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

http://printable-coupons.blogspot.com/ check here once in a while


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

pyro said:


> http://printable-coupons.blogspot.com/ check here once in a while


Awesome! You rock!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Ditto!


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Great site, thanks. With gas prices the way they are I need to save everywhere I can...roll those savings into my wine and Halloween budget.


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

Wine and Halloween. Two great tastes that taste great together.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Went to Michael's last night armed with my coupons! I love the candy bowl with the skeletal hand that pops out from the back at the unsuspecting tots. Had to have it, and go it for half price, can't wait to hear the screams when they reach for the candy. Also picked up some potion bottles for my witch with my 20% off coupon. Can't wait to see what else they will have out in the coming months.:devil:


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Scary Godmother said:


> I love the candy bowl with the skeletal hand that pops out from the back at the unsuspecting tots.


Oooooo.... They put those out already? I need to pick one of them up as part of a prop I'm planning. This one is a secret and I'll post it up once it's done.

-TM


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Yes TM, they do have those out. You can see a pic of it on Wormy T's post. Hmm, you have me curious about this new secret prop, can't wait to see it!


----------



## Great White (Jan 18, 2006)

FYI- My area Garden Ridge has their Halloween display out when I went in there last week. Quite a few new inflatables (Not a big fan of those anyways), and some cool, new Gemmy stuff. One thing I didn't see were the life size talking butler "type" props that they had last year. Gemmy has a lightning sound effects kit that looked cool. It's small, but could be used in an idividual setting type of thing.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I guess I'll be stopping at Garden Ridge after work tomorrow! OH BOY!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

I love when stores put out the Halloween stuff. Have not really seen yet alot though.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

What is Michaels? I do have a garden Ridge. Its about thirty minutes away but worth it if the Halloween display is out.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Michaels is mostly a craft store, but they have finished goods and seasonal items as well.:devil:


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

Wormy I LOVE it when you bust out that camera!!!
I didn't know there was a full "hear no evil..." set. My store had them way down low on the shelves with busy traffic and snooty Mom's grumbling over the halloween stuff being out (but do they bitch about the Xmas stuff? NOooooooooooooo!) and I only saw one which I guess was "See No Evil".

Gee, guess I'll have to go back and block aisle traffic, won't I?


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

I had to go back and get the set after I saw the pictures too. They were on the bottom shelf, and at first I thought they only had one of them - because they had them all jammed into one little space on the shelf. I had to dig through them to find all 3 - but I could do that cause there wasn't anyone standing in the way fussing about the Halloween stuff...


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

went to michaels last night got me the candy dish, skelly bust, some celluclay( im going to give it a shot) and some paints and brushes


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)

I love the "Tunnel of Terror" and the "Octo-Squeeze" rides for Spooky Town...


----------



## Mobile Mayhem (Jul 4, 2007)

My Michaels had all of their stuff out today, including the headless bride!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hmmm...wonder where I'm going tomorrow???


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

New 20% off coupon:

http://www.michaels.com/coupons/dollardays/coupon.html

It's also dollar daze, and all their baked clay (sculpey, fimo, etc) is on sale for a dollar each (in Canada, anyways).


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

smileyface4u23 said:


> Hmmm...wonder where I'm going tomorrow???


Me too!


----------



## SirenoftheDamned (Aug 1, 2007)

Mobile Mayhem said:


> My Michaels had all of their stuff out today, including the headless bride!


O.O

Thank heaven's I'm going tomorrow.
*Produces a ****-Eating grin*
-Anthony


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

Any 50% coupons this week? I registered, but only got a $$ days add. Haven't looked through the paper yet for coupons...


----------

